# Tenshodo Brass vintage Japanese rail cars



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I found these in a box that i got off craigslist and was wondering what they were such and such. will have photos posted later today.

from what i can tell they are painted black, the hopper car has some paint chipped off of it and exposed the brass. i seem to have 3 box cars, gondola, hopper.

most of what was in the box was from around 1956 except for the SP bloody nose DD35A by athearn from 1971.

any help would be much appreciated 

steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> I found these in a box that i got off craigslist and was wondering what they were such and such. will have photos posted later today.
> 
> from what i can tell they are painted black, the hopper car has some paint chipped off of it and exposed the brass. i seem to have 3 box cars, gondola, hopper.
> 
> ...



A little Brass Loco info, http://www.steamlocomotive.com/model/HO-brass.php

scroll down they are listed.


Note the recommendations to get rid of the foam inserts. They have corrosive effects.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here are some pics of them. sorry they are taken with my cell phone


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They could use a little color.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

They look to be Euro or Japanese prototype... Neat couplers.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! got in touch with a hobby shop in Japan that sells the new versions of theses. they go for around $60 each new. also found out that they are from around 1950 which is just after Tenshodo opened.

needless to say the cars may be heading back to Japan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> Thanks for the info guys! got in touch with a hobby shop in Japan that sells the new versions of theses. they go for around $60 each new. also found out that they are from around 1950 which is just after Tenshodo opened.
> 
> needless to say the cars may be heading back to Japan


Sorry I thought you had said Engines.

Why are they going back to Japan?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the owner of the hobby shop is getting back with me on an offer for them to someone over there.

sounds like they are somewhat valuable


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> the owner of the hobby shop is getting back with me on an offer for them to someone over there.
> 
> sounds like they are somewhat valuable


Do you have a layout?
Why don't you just keep them?

They will only appreciate in value as the years roll by.

How much did you snag them for?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i am in the process of designing a new modular layout. still in the drawing stages.

really have no use for them. they were in a box of vintage 1956 HO trains that i picked up for $45. most of the trains in that box were Varney and some Revell. there was also a SP DD35a 2 motor athearn in it's original box from 1971. the funniest thing of all about this is that the box had been in storage since 1973 and everything still works that came out of it. got 2 old MRC power packs as well from the same era. one is dual control and one is single control. (have not tested the power packs as of yet)


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here are some of the items that were in the box


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> i am in the process of designing a new modular layout. still in the drawing stages.
> 
> really have no use for them. they were in a box of vintage 1956 HO trains that i picked up for $45. most of the trains in that box were Varney and some Revell. there was also a SP DD35a 2 motor athearn in it's original box from 1971. the funniest thing of all about this is that the box had been in storage since 1973 and everything still works that came out of it. got 2 old MRC power packs as well from the same era. one is dual control and one is single control. (have not tested the power packs as of yet)



Good deal whatever the hobby store offers, up it by 25%.

You can't use them what scale layout are you doing?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i am doing HO but i'm not a fan of the foreign rail roads, engines, rolling stock.

thinking about going in the direction of modeling the UP in different stages from the take over of MKT, D&RGW,SP,MoPac, and so on to present with the heritage units and DD40AX #6936 with the excursion train. 

just purchased DD40AX # 6942 that is dcc/dc so i can still model the layout either way for now


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> i am doing HO but i'm not a fan of the foreign rail roads, engines, rolling stock.
> 
> thinking about going in the direction of modeling the UP in different stages from the take over of MKT, D&RGW,SP,MoPac, and so on to present with the heritage units and DD40AX #6936 with the excursion train.
> 
> just purchased DD40AX # 6942 that is dcc/dc so i can still model the layout either way for now



OK, 

Anyone know what this car that he has would have hauled?
Livestock? If so what are the roof hatches for?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

according to the shop in Japan they call it a ventilated box car.... not a clue what it would have hauled


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ventillated boxcar shipped perishable food, fruits and veggies.




More explanation here.

Modern car.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

T-Man said:


> Ventillated boxcar shipped perishable food, fruits and veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey T-Man where on the seacoast are ya? i'm in Dover


----------

